# Commercial Space Available



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i know this is probly the wrong forum for it, but we will see. 

So i have a 6400 sq. ft. building that contains offices, garages with heat, and warehouse space located in Newington CT. the entire building can be divided up into smaller sections. there is also 2.2 acres attached to the building with some large sheds on it. the entire property is fenced in. we are looking to rent or lease indoor or outdoor space to anyone that is interested.

you can take as much or as little space as you would like. if you are interested please call 860-666-1531 or shoot me a PM.


Thank you.


----------



## misterscapes (Oct 12, 2014)

Broncslefty7;1843191 said:


> i know this is probly the wrong forum for it, but we will see.
> 
> So i have a 6400 sq. ft. building that contains offices, garages with heat, and warehouse space located in Newington CT. the entire building can be divided up into smaller sections. there is also 2.2 acres attached to the building with some large sheds on it. the entire property is fenced in. we are looking to rent or lease indoor or outdoor space to anyone that is interested.
> 
> ...


What are you looking at for prices on that property


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

its a little bit cheaper then what everything else is going for around it. i am trying to get it rented quick. it depends on what someone is looking for in regards to amount of indoor/outdoor space. are you looking for space to rent?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Broncslefty7;1844642 said:


> its a little bit cheaper then what everything else is going for around it. i am trying to get it rented quick. it depends on what someone is looking for in regards to amount of indoor/outdoor space. are you looking for space to rent?


A price will probably help you move it quicker.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

im looking for 800 per bay, each bay has a bathroom, heat, and an office. out door space, 8x40 cargo container plus a 20x40 area is 500 a month.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Not bad pricing. Should go quick!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

hopefully i have 4 bays, and tons of space outside. then an additional 800 sq ft. of offices. also have (2) 650 sq ft. outdoor block buildings that we used to storage.


----------



## misterscapes (Oct 12, 2014)

Broncslefty7;1844674 said:


> hopefully i have 4 bays, and tons of space outside. then an additional 800 sq ft. of offices. also have (2) 650 sq ft. outdoor block buildings that we used to storage.


What size is each bay


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

1 bay is 50x20, then theres two bays attached totaling 50x50.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

*bump*

Bump....................................


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wish you were closer, good luck!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks, and thanks for the bump!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

*bump*

Bumppppp.......


----------

